# What you do when fish dies? Burial at sea..



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont have crabs anymore!  My fidler I had for a few years died on me last night. To honor his life I gave him a burial fit for a King. Most people flush or throw away there dead fish, But I decided to give him a Burial at sea. What you guys do when you loose a fish?




























Sorry bout the quality had to use my phone
Link to crab mating dance
http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e207/ ... 9_2057.flv


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I bury mine in my yard to help my plants grow. :\ It works...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine are usually to big to flush. I freeze them. Then they go out with the trash on tuesday mornings...


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Into the garden...


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I drop them off to the woods.
Surely something will eat it......


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:
 

> I drop them off to the woods.
> Surely something will eat it......


I do that in winter :lol:


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

I I have them cremated then I pay 3grand to have there ash's sent into space only to decay and re-enter earths orbit in 24 months.

na. Walk out into the forest and put them somewhere on the ground. Its awkward trying to flush ad fish and watch it come back up!. never again I say.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Fry up a bunch of chips and hunt for the malt vinegar..
No free rides in my house


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Does your mum know you are playing with matches?


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

I attempt to catapult them out of the window with my net. Nets arent good for this though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Freeze until garbage day.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Rose bushes or freeze if winter time and then trash.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

> Fry up a bunch of chips and hunt for the malt vinegar..
> No free rides in my house


LOL I wonder if anyone has done that

I usually just flush or trash, but before I just toss I have a Brief moment of silence


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's not a good idea to eat a tank raised fish that has died...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine go into the compost pile :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

next doors cat is always grateful


----------



## Lophura (Jul 18, 2009)

Depending on how large it is I either feed it to the ducks or toss it in the trash.


----------

